# VIP 722 with L727 Update



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Did I miss something in the forums? I have L727 listed as the software version now (was L726). 

I notice some weird things occurring in the last few days/week: switching channels suddenly between the tuners, volume starting out at 85% after having been off for awhile (still on standby of course).

So I checked the software version and found it at L727. Did the unplug thing and we will see what happens now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there is no information of updates in each new version of FW from the company


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I still have version 726


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the company doesn't bother to tell us what in new FW version


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Got it the other morning. 722 seems a bit "snappier", but still have Timer issues and macro-blocking as before.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I just received it this morning. I still don't know what has changed or what is new. I did receive L726 about a week ago. That was a QUICK software change.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

sliderbob said:


> I just received it this morning. I still don't know what has changed or what is new. I did receive L726 about a week ago. That was a QUICK software change.


+1


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Since getting this I have had increased blackouts while watching programs that were recorded, not sure if it's doing it live; the beginning of programs start out black and sometimes it lasts for some time before the program makes an "appearance"; macro-blocking a lot more often now; when I pause or unpause there is a pop over the optical connection, that when I have it turned up "functionally" loud is a real jolt. I just got some timers working as they should, spending more time messing with timers than I do watching what they are set to record. I'd be very interested in seeing what this update is suppose to do. Cuz it's doing other things too.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Any word on what the update has changed?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

undisclosed changes


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I got 729 update recently


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tymekeeper said:


> I got 729 update recently


can you give us updates findings ?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Being talked about over here too.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211202


----------

